# Which Celebrity Do You Look Like?



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

^^

Me: Ashanti


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I have Keira Knightley's body, as in freakishly skinny, tall, and no boobs.

I don't think my face looks like anyone. When I was young people used to tell me Courtney Love, but I think they must have been high.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i've been told i look like brie larson, but i think i'm slightly skinnier. lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a girl say I looked like Topher Grace every time i saw her...


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

None. :/


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

In high school, kids would taunt me by calling me "Howard", as in Howard Stern. I have completely short hair, but my face looks somewhat like his, and my voice is similar.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

My stepmum told me in one picture, I look abit like Ayumi (Hamasaki)

My friend actually mistook one of Ayumi Hamasaki's picture as me.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

uncle fester


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've never been told I look like a celeb. But some people have said my sister looks like Jessica Alba. That's not a bad celeb to look like. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas. (Prolly the hair tbh)


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Jennifer Aniston. Only a handful of people agree with this. The ones who see it are adamant that I look just like her. The ones who don't see it have no clue what the others are talking about. I see it a teeny weeny bit, but that's all.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

When I was little, some of the kids in school called me Snow White. Not a celebrity per se, but a well known character.  

Maybe because I had short hair. I also frequently wore a red ribbon as well.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm. I don't think I look like any celebrity, come to think of it.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

No one as far as I know. And that's the way I likes it!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarah Jessica Parker, or so I've been told.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm not proud of this but somebody tells me a little too often that I look like Aled Jones.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

kos said:


> View attachment 6976
> 
> 
> View attachment 6977


I agree that you look similar in terms of hair, and that you both are wearing suits, but that is it. Nice comparison pictures though.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I've gotten Helena Bonham Carter, Winona Ryder, Ally Sheedy, Marilyn Monroe when she was younger, maybe Keira Knightley too. I honestly have no idea who I look like :lol.


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Jessica Simpson, Jennifer Love Hewitt and Alanis Morisette


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I've been told twice that I look like Tobey Maguire :roll


I can actually see that a little! I think you look like Christian Bale. Yummy. :teeth

I've been told I look like various celebrities, none of whom I resemble in any way except for having brown hair and brown eyes. :lol The list includes Gemma Arterton, Winona Ryder, Joanna Newsom, Rosalyn Landor, and other fair-skinned brunette people. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I kinda see the resemblance between Gemma Arterton and you... but she wishes :b


:lol ops

I wish actually.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I think everybody needs to post a picture of themselves along with said look-a-likes, so that we can see for ourselves.  (Well, for some of you, I already know what you like like. But even so.)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> I think everybody needs to post a picture of themselves along with said look-a-likes, so that we can see for ourselves.  (Well, for some of you, I already know what you like like. But even so.)


:yes

Show us yourself next to Natasha McElhone dear!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been told I look like Christian Bale a few times. I'm not so sure about that tho :sus.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

A friend used to tell me that I look like Hilary Duff. I don't think we look that much alike though. I suppose our eye shape, cheekbones and lips are similar. But my nose is different from hers and my face is longer. I also have darker hair and black eyebrows.


----------



## innocuous (Jul 27, 2010)

Demetri Martin. I get told this all the time, I just kind of accept and appreciate it because that guy's hilarious.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> uncle fester


Hey! I work with someone that my coworker referred to as uncle fester 

Once I was told I look like hilary swank, and another time, miley cyrus- neither of which are too flattering


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## Angeletti (Jul 27, 2010)

I get Amy Lee a lot, but I think it's more the long black hair and clothing style that we have in common, our faces look nothing alike in my opinion


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I used to get told I looked like Daniel Johns from Silverchair or that Hanson guy. Those are probably my closest celebrity likenesses, unfortunately.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

People always told me I look like Prince William, but uglier. :/


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

octomom minus the botox and plastic surgery.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Show us yourself next to Natasha McElhone dear!


If you insist. You're the first person to make that association. I guess we both have long noses and faces. And similar eye shape/inset (although I dislike mine). :stu However, I can assure you NM is much taller and much skinnier than I. 

(Have to attach my pic, sorry.)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> If you insist. You're the first person to make that association. I guess we both have long noses and faces. And similar eye shape/inset (although I dislike mine). :stu However, I can assure you NM is much taller and much skinnier than I.
> 
> (Have to attach my pic, sorry.)


Gah it's like twins! I can't believe I'm the first to have noticed the resemblance.

Since you did it... Gemma Arterton:










Me:

edit: deleted

Feel silly doing this because it's only gonna make me look bad next to her :um I see that we both have large chins.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

YES! This thread is meaningless without side by side comparisons!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know who celebrities are.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> YES! This thread is meaningless without side by side comparisons!!


Ya dirty cheat! We want zookeeper pics!



Mercurochrome said:


> I don't know who celebrities are.


Celebrities do nothing and get lots of money for it, and apparently we are fascinated by this. Check it out.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh jeeze Tutliputli. You have to be one of the most strikingly beautiful women I've ever seen. Hate to sound like a kiss ***, but you really have such a natural beauty. And your hair is amazing. How did you ever decide to go for that kind of cut/bangs?

On topic, I kind of see the pollster/Natasha thing. They have similar smiles, eyes, and cheekbones.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Oh jeeze Tutliputli. You have to be one of the most strikingly beautiful women I've ever seen. Hate to sound like a kiss ***, but you really have such a natural beauty. And your hair is amazing. How did you ever decide to go for that kind of cut/bangs?
> 
> On topic, I kind of see the pollster/Natasha thing. They have similar smiles, eyes, and cheekbones.


Aww crap ops Thank you, that's so lovely! I can't remember how I chose the haircut, I've had the same style for years. I think I may have been influenced by Audrey Tautou's cut in Amelie


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Ya dirty cheat! We want zookeeper pics!


I don't have a celebrity!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I don't have a celebrity!


Post a picture and let me be the judge of that.

Pollster, if you dyed your hair blonde and started wearing green contact lenses, I'm pretty sure you'd get mistaken for Natasha McElhone


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I don't have a celebrity!


Though I go as ned flanders for halloween once.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My ex said I looked like Enrique Iglesias (lol) and someone else said I look like George Clooney (double lol). Surely they were just humouring me. Not to say I'm ugly but I just don't look like either of those fine male specimens.


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

carrot top hahaha


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Gah it's like twins! I can't believe I'm the first to have noticed the resemblance. Since you did it... Gemma Arterton:
> 
> Feel silly doing this because it's only gonna make me look bad next to her :um I see that we both have large chins.


I don't think you have a large chin at all. And I agree with your look-a-like.

I was also told one time that I reminded someone of Andie MacDowell. ? But that was a while ago, and maybe I looked a bit different then. I've also heard people say they think she's unattractive, so..... (I guess it's like being compared to SJ Parker.)



tutliputli said:


> Pollster, if you dyed your hair blonde and started wearing green contact lenses, I'm pretty sure you'd get mistaken for Natasha McElhone wherever you went.


Ha ha. Sure, tutli, sure.  I like being a brunette. Also, I sort of do have green eyes already (kind of brownish-green). But my pupils tend to be large, so you can't see the colour all that well.



silentcliche said:


> My ex said I looked like Enrique Iglesias (lol) and someone else said I look like George Clooney (double lol). Surely they were just humouring me. Not to say I'm ugly but I just don't look like either of those fine male specimens.


I think I could see the George Clooney comparison. Also, I recall you having awesome super white teeth. 

I've seen various pics of zookeeper (presumably at different ages) and I find he looks different across them. It's weird. (I still don't believe one of those bass-playing pics is you!!) But I agree, he should post a new picture. 
[I'll let others make the celebrity comparisons though, b/c I suck at that.]


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been told I look like Molly Ringwald.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

So far I've been told I look like Cillian Murphy, Dean Geyer (some australian celeb) and an anime character I can't remember the name of.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> Ha ha. Sure, tutli, sure.  I like being a brunette. Also, I sort of do have green eyes already (kind of brownish-green). But my pupils tend to be large, so you can't see the colour all that well.


I meant it! But I was drunk so it probably sounded stupid :b Honestly, you look a lot like her.

I think Andie MacDowell is very attractive and I can see the resemblance between you two.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't look exactly like any celebrity but I look the most like Rosario Dawson..mixed with somebody else I haven't thought of yet. (No, I didn't feel like resizing pictures, haha.)


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

ive gotten christina aguilara and avril lavigne


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> YES! This thread is meaningless without side by side comparisons!!


Absadoodly!!


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

If I knew how to post a picture on here that would be a great start...


----------



## Nordic Alien (Jul 27, 2010)

Joffrey Lopul - NHL Hockey player


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I was recently compared to Brady Corbet, and I can see a slight resemblance myself. I was also compared to another celeb a few months ago, but I can't remember who...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I don't look exactly like any celebrity but I look the most like Rosario Dawson..mixed with somebody else I haven't thought of yet. (No, I didn't feel like resizing pictures, haha.)


You're like twins with rosario dawson!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> You're like twins with rosario dawson!


We do look super related, haha.


----------



## malaise (Aug 18, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I was recently compared to Brady Corbet, and I can see a slight resemblance myself. I was also compared to another celeb a few months ago, but I can't remember who...


I find Brady Corbet oddly sexy, most people seem to find him freaky looking, but I like that. After I watched Funny Games I was like mmm...this guy is really interesting. Then I saw the music video he did in drag for Ima Robot and that pretty much sealed the crush for me. Yeah...I'm weird.

Mmm, I personally don't think I look like ANY famous person whatsoever. I WISH I looked like Elizabeth Taylor or Karina Lombard in Legends of the Fall. One of my customers said I reminded him of Maggie Q, eh, I don't see it. But we do both share vietnamese heritage.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

This isn't the best side by side comparison, and this picture of me (top) is about 4 years old. But at least once a week (if I go out) I get told I look like Lupe Fiasco. I've been getting this for the past 4 years now!

More so when I'm wearing my glasses.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Courtney Love. Don't hate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bwidger85 said:


> Courtney Love. Don't hate.


:lol - keep your nose clean :wife


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jabba the Hut, but with hair.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> People always told me I look like Prince William, but uglier. :/


I get Prince William all the time. He is MY doppelganger. :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - keep your nose clean :wife


LOL. Kay, mum


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I get Prince William all the time. He is MY doppelganger. :lol


Doppelganger = new word. Thanks Millenniumman!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread is making me wish for the first time I looked like someone famous. I feel like I'm being locked out of the treehouse or something!


----------



## RainbowJellyfish (Jul 8, 2010)

Some people say I look like Drew Barrymore or Lisa Marie Presley.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Interesting........ I think we need pics to confirm that.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I found the pics and for some reason I'm putting it up. :um

I have since vowed to never have a moustache again. Unless I decide to become a creepy math teacher.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I use to be told I looked like nick carter from the backstreet boys. Back when they were real popular. That wasnt a bad thing at the time, now looking back idk. Not that I have any pics from back then. 

Now I dont know, I am sure there is someone, I am pretty common.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I got Russell Crowe once. Maybe, if you squint really hard and Russell Crowe suddenly became Jewish-looking.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I found the pics and for some reason I'm putting it up. :um
> 
> I have since vowed to never have a moustache again. Unless I decide to become a creepy math teacher.


Moustaches without beards are just wrong.

:b

(No offense to anyone who has a moustache without a beard.... :um)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This is the first pic I have seen of zookeeper! Woohoo!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I look like anyone. My face is too strange.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had a few- 

Mr Bean is the most common.

Uncle fester in School when i was chubby and on account of my pale face and dark circles around my eyes.

Wehen i was annorexic and i'd started to grow my hair a bit Jarvis Cocker.

It would be more flattering if i got compared to heart throbs like George Clooney but i guess i can't have it all eh!:b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Danny Pintauro I've been told.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> This is the first pic I have seen of zookeeper! Woohoo!


And you picked a great one to tune in for!!

uke


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

Some people think Kal Penn, lol, I think that's because that's like one of the few South Asian celebrities in America.


















I dunno, but I think more like Bert from Sesame Street:


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

they say i look like river phoenix when i'm not wearing make up. how fun!



















now i feel so attractive


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

nightrain said:


> I look like Danny Devito.


 :banana


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Michael Phelps with glasses


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

lonelysoul1980 said:


> I dunno, but I think more like Bert from Sesame Street:


This is so great. :haha


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Loretta Young-an actress from quite a ways back.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> they say i look like river phoenix when i'm not wearing make up. how fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rivers Phoenix is quite a beautiful man, I'd take it as a compliment!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Today my friend told me I kind of look like Marianne St-Gelais.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Some Ryan guy from Lars and the real girl :stu. I've been told that but I don't agree


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been told that I look like the host of some Japanese gameshow or something...

Only problem is, I am not asian.

:/


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I get Kristen Stewart. I have a duller personality than her though. And I look haggard and tired and pissed like she does, some of the time. We even do the same kind of smile that is more of a grimace.


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

Iv'e had a bunch of people tell me i look like the ufc fighter kenny florian.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

Taylor Swift lol

Though... uhh... well if you ask me what I've been told I LOOK like, japanese porcelain doll...


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I think the only time someone ever tole me I looked like a celebrity- the person was quite drunk...
She said I look like Maggie Gyllenhaal (how do you spell it? whatever)... which isn't exactly a compliment... XD
I'm built differently than she is; granted we're about the same height with the same hair colour, but my whole face is completely different.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

lonelysoul1980 said:


> Some people think Kal Penn, lol, I think that's because that's like one of the few South Asian celebrities in America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 last one = awesome


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm trying to become a Danny Devito impersonator, whether or not I look like him is of no interest to me.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been told I look like Michael Jackson when he was a kid. I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been told more than once that I look like Patrick Swayze, but only when I actually have hair on my head. Sigh...


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Jabba the Hut, but with hair.


Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm...I've never really been told that I look like a celebrity, at least not until recently. About two years ago this girl online told me I looked like Kat Von D, which is really off.

Adding to that, one time one of my sister's friends told her I looked like Jeordie White. This guy was mostly saying it to be mean (he dislikes me). I just found it funny and kind of cool. The hairdo I had at the time resembled Jeordie's.



















Another one of my sister's friends says I look like Kristen Stewart. 
I can sometimes see the resemblance. We have similar features, although I am not as pale as she is. I'm pretty much like Jeordie (lmao): light tan with dark hair and dark eyes. My eyes also don't look 'sleepy' like hers, her eyebrows are thinner, and our noses are different (her nose has like this pinch at the top and mine doesn't). I also think her face is a bit wider than mine, and her philtrum is shorter.




























*EDIT:* One of my online acquaintances told me I reminded her of Asia Argento.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

My friends say i look like Rowan Atkinson. But in my own opinion i surely don't look like Rowan Atkinson, i don't know how they can jump to that conclusion. :sus


----------



## cassette (Jun 22, 2010)

The other day someone said that I look like Madonna's daughter Lourdes.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Uncle Fester


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

the rock Mwah mwah mwah mwahhhhhhh

(edit: my avatar used to be a rock)


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

cassette said:


> The other day someone said that I look like Madonna's daughter Lourdes.


Yikes. How can a parent even begin to talk to their daughter about this... facial hair situation?

I had the same amazing eyebrows and moustache when I was a kid, and I didn't realize it until I was 12.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Bjork, apparently. During the past several years, many people online have told me that I look like her. I always have such a hard time believing it, coz due to my lack of belief in myself, I never think that I look good enough to look like a celeb.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The only celebrity I've been compared to is the girl monsters from The Grudge and The Ring. :|

Apparently its the long black hair and the big eyes.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Grace Kelly


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

PinkIllusion said:


> Bjork, apparently. During the past several years, many people online have told me that I look like her. I always have such a hard time believing it, coz due to my lack of belief in myself, I never think that I look good enough to look like a celeb.


lol. You could!

I just remembered that one time another one of my online buddies said I could be Cristina Scabbia's sister, lol. I don't really think so.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Howie Mandel minus the tan and soul patch


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> lol You could!
> 
> I just remembered that one time another one of my online buddies said I could be Cristina Scabbia's sister lol. I don't really think so.


Hehe, well, I guess that we should just take it as compliments when people tell us such things.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

The barbarian on Diablo 2 minus the ponytail and muscles


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Madonna, Angel


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

The Rock, in super saiyan mode. Not really but the pose was fun.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Robot the Human said:


> The Rock, in super saiyan mode. Not really but the pose was fun.


Rock on!!! That's so cool. Great pic.

Uhm...Mrs. Potato head, but I don't wear any jewelry. Actually, I look like Mr. Potato head just before I get my upper lip waxed.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

PinkIllusion said:


> Bjork, apparently. During the past several years, many people online have told me that I look like her.


I see it. I saw your picture awhile ago and thought that you looked like somebody familiar/famous but I couldn't really figure it out. The different hair color threw me off.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

One of my friends told me that I look like Nicholas Cage, but I'm not seeing the resemblance AT ALL. Seriously. Compare:

--










--










--

The only similarity that I see is lack of a well-defined, masculine chin, coupled with a generally "goofy" appearance. I'd also venture a guess that Cage has significantly fewer self-esteem "issues" than I do. Bet he also does a lot better with women, haha...


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Sloth from Goonies without hair.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i am pretty sure i dont look like any celebrity and have never been told i have either, i dont know if thats a bad thing or what.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

4realguy said:


> i am pretty sure i dont look like any celebrity and have never been told i have either, i dont know if thats a bad thing or what.


Not a celebrity, but you remind me of one of the EMTs who works in the same Emergency Department as me. =P


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

RJF said:


> One of my friends told me that I look like Nicholas Cage, but I'm not seeing the resemblance AT ALL. Seriously. Compare:
> 
> --
> 
> ...


You're not the spitting image of Nicholas Cage, but maybe they see it in the shape of your nose (but yours is softer) and in the color of your eyes. Yeah? You know what, your lips aren't too far off. They're about the same length across your face and about the same fullness.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

PinkIllusion said:


> Hehe, well, I guess that we should just take it as compliments when people tell us such things.


Yes, I suppose so. :sigh


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been told several times I look like Natalie Portman


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

CourtneyB said:


> I've been told several times I look like Natalie Portman


What a compliment !!! She is divinely beautiful.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I finally have one! I remember I got told a lot I look the like the chick from the Narnia movie when it came out. Seeing as I have never read the books, I couldn't have cared less. It must be the dark hair and pale thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

People at my boyfriend's work think I look like Tina Fey. I think if you get any woman with dark hair, pale skin and glasses, people will say I look like her. :b


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

I always get Amy Lee from Evanescence. And sometimes Katie Holmes for some odd reason, but I don't see that at all.

And I was always called Wednesday Addams in junior high school..


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I look like Tobey Maguire (cept a little less nerdy), Topher Grace, Jake Gyllenhaal except less weird looking, anybody in the boy next door range I'd say.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Whenever I used to flip through Vogue and a spread with Irina Lazareanu was visible to people passing over my shoulder they'd stop and exclaim, "You look like her! Oh my God that's so crazy!"

I sort of see it...



(Me)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been told I look a little like these guys on occasion.



































But I'm much SASsier than any of these mofos, 








well apart from that glee dude, he's pretty SASsy lookin'


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Daniel Radcliff aka, Harry Pothead :no


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> Daniel Radcliff aka, Harry Pothead :no


^ Cue stalking of page by Perfectionist:b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think I look like any celebrities...

I remember someone once told me that I reminded them of Winona Ryder, back when I was like 12 and my hair was still its natural color (brunette)..... but really, I don't see the resemblance at all. =/


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

I've always been told I looked like River Pheonix. I hope I don't die the same way..


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Someone told me I look like Sophia Loren, but I'm not sure, I don't think I look like anyone apart from me, lol. I WISH I looked like Sophia Loren! 


















My nose is much wider than hers, and my chin is much bigger too.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Someone compared me to Caleb Followill from Kings of Leon. I guess I can see a VERY slight resemblance.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmmm , I don't think I gots a celebrity lookalike.. =[


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Somebody once said I resembled someone like Ryan Gosling but at the time I had no idea who that was (though I had seen Lars and the Real Girl) and realised afterwards who it was.

Not sure I agree with them about that though.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm gonna name one for a fellow SASer, Jhannify. When I first song this singer named Kathryn Calder from the band New Pornographers she reminded me of her.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been told a few times i look like Renee Zelwegger, but i dont see no resemblance at all.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't think I have one.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm gonna name one for a fellow SASer, Jhannify. When I first song this singer named Kathryn Calder from the band New Pornographers she reminded me of her.


Totally see it,

Good band too!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

my father says i look like natalie wood. i think i do resemble her.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

It's been said that I look like Eli Roth, Jessie Eisenberg and Josh Grobin...

not sure I agree


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

People have said i looked like her but thats before I dyed my dark hair.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Omg I can totally see it ^


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> People have said i looked like her but thats before I dyed my dark hair.


Yep.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> I don't look exactly like any celebrity but I look the most like Rosario Dawson..mixed with somebody else I haven't thought of yet. (No, I didn't feel like resizing pictures, haha.)


that was literally the first thing taht came to my mind when i saw yr avatar.
so it's not just you.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I've gotten Selena Gomez and Summer Glau.

Neither is accurate.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Sherlyn Gonzalez








She's a lot sexier tho


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

i don't look like anyone except my sisters say i look like teh goff boy off _teen titans_ taht's always mackin' on raven 
i think i do too;

























i've been told i look like brian molko but i think it's more the way i dress/look/act than any actual physical resemblance (_i.e: he no ugly_)








other than that, no-one i guess just a background cartoon character on a defunct tv show.
my mother + aunt think i look like ed norton but i'm not being at all self-deprecating or falsely modest when i say _wtf?_


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think I look much like them but people have told me.

Dave Grohl
Benicio Del Toro
Jason Lee


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> I don't think I look much like them but people have told me.
> 
> Dave Grohl
> Benicio Del Toro
> Jason Lee


You remind me of Wanderlei Silva. A better looking version


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Daniel89 said:


> I don't think I look much like them but people have told me.
> 
> Dave Grohl
> Benicio Del Toro
> Jason Lee


i thought dave grohl teh first time i saw yr user pic (_it could have been because you had a nirvana avatar :b but you do look like him._)

those other two are handsome men too.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

people used to say i looked like devon sawa....got the small gap in th eteeth and everything lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> You remind me of Wanderlei Silva. A better looking version


I can see that, we both have pretty big lips. :lol
I haven't heard of him but i just google'd and found a younger picture of him, I can see that now. :eek











taffysaur said:


> i thought dave grohl teh first time i saw yr user pic (_it could have been because you had a nirvana avatar :b but you do look like him._)
> 
> those other two are handsome men too.


heh, awesome, I wish i was Dave Grohl! :teeth
Your Jedi Braid was pretty damn sweet btw!


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

None


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> people used to say i looked like devon sawa....got the small gap in th eteeth and everything lol


omgoodness i hope you don't fall down a well + die + fall in love w/christina ricci! 
(_the last one would be okieday but better if you were alive_)
i used to call him devon saand-waahtch to tease my little sister who was in :heart w/him.



> Your Jedi Braid was pretty damn sweet btw!


i put it in teh night i saw _ep i_ + said _'i'll cut it off when anakin becomes a knight'_ (_i.e: ep ii_).
by taht time i didn't want to because i'd become quite _emotionally_ attached to it as well as physically but i did promise, so...

i've got my hair long enough to do it again now tho, just 'cause i liked teh look.



Emanresu said:


> None


it's hard to tell from teh little pixshure but it looks kinda a little bit like a non-indie peter sarsgaard.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been told Karen Gillan but I'm pretty sure that's just the hair. :b


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> I've been told Karen Gillan but I'm pretty sure that's just the hair. :b


fiona apple.

again, just by teh avatar.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Yuna Kim...? My mom thought I looked kinda like her


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Back in high school someone thought I looked like Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been told that I look like the fat lovechild of Lindsay Lohan and Mila Kunis. 

Lindsay:









Mila:









Me:









xD


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

^You definitely look a lot like Linsday Lohan in that picture, only better looking


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, you do not look fat! You look gorgeous!



taffysaur said:


> that was literally the first thing taht came to my mind when i saw yr avatar.
> so it's not just you.


*phew* One time this guy told me I look like Janet Jackson. I don't look anything like Janet Jackson! I've gotten Gabrielle Union, too. Some people are just stupid. :b

I think your face looks a lot like a young Some Actor Whose Name I Can't Think Of...I can't think of anything he's been in. I, also, am stupid. :doh


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

If I looked like one, I probably wouldn't have SA.

then again, I probably still would, IDK.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> ^You definitely look a lot like Linsday Lohan in that picture, only better looking


:blush Thank you.



TheDaffodil said:


> Omg, you do not look fat! You look gorgeous!


Hooray! Then I've finally perfected the art of teh fat girl angle shot. :b(I'm 230 lbs....Fat. :teeth It's fine. It's just a descriptive word. But thank you!)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jerkoffs in high school teased me I look like Howard Stern, calling me "Howard" constantly. I have short hair, but I have to admit that my face looks somewhat like his, just a little bit.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I've gotten quite a few, some don't even make sense to me. But I've gotten everyone from the Olsens to Avril Lavigne, Zoey Deschanel, Quinn and Haley from One Tree Hill and some others that are really not true.


----------



## kentkenford (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont know who's celeb I look like..

_____________________

online bingo no deposit


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> I've been told that I look like the fat lovechild of Lindsay Lohan and Mila Kunis.
> 
> Lindsay:
> 
> ...


Good call, although they have the similar hairstyles and you don't, but hair hardly makes the person.

I've gotten a couple people semi regularly:

Topher Grace (aka That 70's Show guy):









And, Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

In my life I have gone through many changes in who I look like.

When i was younger people said I looked like Billy Ray Cyrus...in my later teens/early 20's it was Eminem. Now people tell me i look like Zac Brown and/or Zach Galifinakis...and it makes me hate myself, my life and anyone who says it...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

JGreenwood said:


> In my life I have gone through many changes in who I look like.
> 
> When i was younger people said I looked like Billy Ray Cyrus...in my later teens/early 20's it was Eminem. Now people tell me i look like Zac Brown and/or Zach Galifinakis...and it makes me hate myself, my life and anyone who says it...


Telling someone that they look like someone else does always seem like a pointless endeavor. Why tell someone, who already has a very good idea of how they appear, how they look? We should be telling others who we think looks like us, and then assuming you view yourself in a reasonable way, the visual connection will probably be much more accurate than a quick assessment from a random person.

I look like prime Paul Newman btw


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been told I look like Anne Hathaway. But, that's only because I have brown hair, brown eyes, and a big mouth. Otherwise, I'm like a flat-chested, big nosed, crooked teeth version of Anne Hathaway.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been told before that I resemble Kourtney Kardashian. I don't really see it, except for the dark hair/eyes, and skin tone...but in the bottom pic, I see a really good resemblance.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Nobody :rain


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this guy ;D


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Nobody :rain


Lies, send me a pic and i'll tell you who you look like.

its one of my many useless talents!


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

larry the cable guy.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

People always tell me I look like Neo from the Matrix.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

idk though


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Vip3r said:


> People always tell me I look like Neo from the Matrix.


Yeeessss Mr Anderson.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think I look like any celebrity at all. I like it that way though, I'd rather be unique looking.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I've been told I look like Beyonce.



Lol, Jks!! I wish though.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I honestly have no idea :lol


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to say because, in my opinion, it is not flattering at all.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been told Colin Egglesfield by a few people but I had never even heard of him so I don't know if he's really a celebrity.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

I once got told Katy Perry. Before I knew who the hell Katy Perry was :s


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not really sure...i've gotten vanessa hudgens and that girl from glee but i dont really think so at all


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Apparently, Mark-Paul Gosselaar (Saved by the Bell):










That was my #1 match on my celeb look-alike generator... but I dunno...


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Celebrity Look Alike generator said that I look most like Owen Wilson. I don't see it.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

Emily Browning. I've been told I look like her on several occasions, but I think I looked more so like her when I was younger.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Oh your lucky. I don't really look like anybody.


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)




----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to get James Dean a lot when I was a little younger, mostly from older people that grew up in the 50s. Now I get Bruce Springsteen a lot and I have had several people say that for years. My personality is more James Dean-ish though. I've been told I look like a few more celebrities too, but I get those two a lot.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Vip3r said:


> People always tell me I look like Neo from the Matrix.


Ditto. Well, I've been told on many occasions I look like Keanu. Although, I think it's just due to my vapid facial expressions.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

meganmila said:


> ^ Oh your lucky. I don't really look like anybody.


You bear a striking resemblance to Camilla belle.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I've been told that I look like the fat lovechild of Lindsay Lohan and Mila Kunis.
> 
> Lindsay:
> 
> ...


1. I totally see the resemblance.
2. You're not fat.
3. You're gorgeous


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I've been told that I look like the fat lovechild of Lindsay Lohan and Mila Kunis.
> 
> Lindsay:
> 
> ...


That really is interesting, you look like the product of morphthing.com. Pretty.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

When I had longer hair I was told to resemble Brandon Lee in "The Crow". I used to wear black clothes exclusively.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

*You look so good you actually could be a Celebrity. :lol*



Ballerina said:


> idk though


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been compared to Valerie Bertinelli and Bjork, lol.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

My ex said I looked like Sienna Miller, but that's just complete bs. lol. Someone else said I looked like Michelle Williams, but only when I had my pixie cut. Then I had someone say I looked like Kate Winslet. Wtf. People make up your minds!


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been told I look like quite a few, but none really look alike. Some are more flattering than others


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been told both Charlie Sheen or Alec Baldwin! Winning!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I've gotten Carey Mulligan and Michelle Williams.

Very flattering, but I'm pretty sure the similarities are only in the short hair.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been told I look like Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't think I look that much like any. I've been told that I looked like two characters played by Cate Blanchett. My ex said I kind of looked like Eowyn in LOTR. I can't think of any others right now. Sometimes people have said names of people I didn't know, so I don't remember those ones.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

I get Rosario Dawson and a young Lisa Bonet....hmmm


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

I was told today that I looked like this guy... Topher Grace










But I don't see it :S


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

bkhill5 said:


> I get Rosario Dawson and a young Lisa Bonet....hmmm


That's dope. I loved Rosario in Sin City.

I've had friends and random strangers tell me Edward Norton.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

The only celebrity people have said I resemble is that singer Jojo. I don't think I look anything like her though


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

50 Cent.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know. I don't think I look like anyone famous. I've gotten Cassie, Kourtney Kardashian, Frida Pinto, and the cashier at Taco Bell told me I looked like Victoria Justice from that Nickelodeon show. lol


----------



## marchtember (Mar 17, 2012)

I was told Claire Danes once, which was nice. Outside of that, I made the mistake of dyeing my hair black in the late 90s and quite a few people saw a resemblance to Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

People have told me I look like Ugly Betty due to the glasses and hair (thank god I didn't choose the big red glasses though ><) although with my sunglasses on I look like Ozzy Osbourne or one of the Beatles... got more votes for the last one though...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know what celebrity I look like. Anyone know?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I always got Kirsten Dunst, though these days it would be the older fatter version. haha


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been told Adam Levine a few times, minus all the tats of course


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Everyone at work tells me I look like Kim kardashian -_-
Well... Then they always add it's because I'm dark headed and have big breasts and it's the way I do my make up sometimes...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been told by several people that I look like Courtney Love -- except with red hair and dark brown eyes.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

everybody mistakes me for the unabomber,don't know why.....


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been told I look like Amy Lee of Evanescense.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I've had friends and random strangers tell me Edward Norton.


lol I totally see it! thats awesome...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone who looked like me couldn't be a celebrity in the first place. 

But...when I shave my head I've been told I look like Bruce Willis.


----------



## Septym (Mar 23, 2012)

First post here guys  been told I look like Zachary Quinto.


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

bkhill5 said:


> lol I totally see it! thats awesome...


Mmmm Edward norton. I've had a crush on him since American History X.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Eminem
Owen Wilson
Woody Harrelson


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Pee Wee Herman

cries


----------



## PotterWitter (May 1, 2011)

I've been told Cascada tons of times and then randomly a few people have said I look like Kevin Federlines girlfriend.Random I know.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Was told by a couple different people that I look like him.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Jay Baruchel, tho I dont see it.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

A fatter cross between tom cruise and christian bale....christian bales dark brown eyes and facial bones...tom cruises round face and strong jaw.......strait hair, thick eyebrows


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Apparently I look like Justin Bieber. My lookalike was him for the yearbook, even though I don't see ANY resemblance at all.

My friends were in my house last week and his video for 'Boyfriend' came on the TV and they started going "OMFG" and going on Facebook saying "HOW MUCH DOES SHADOW2009 LOOK LIKE JUSTIN BIEBER IN THE BOYFRIEND VIDEO".

-_-


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been told Woody Allen, which is a huge ego booster...except not. :/


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the person was joking when they said my look a like lol.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

hyejan said:


> omg whos that? :-O


Ever watch that 70's show? That's Fez.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

hmm...lets see....an indian celebrity you guys might know. I guess Aziz Ansari? =P

But for my brown people, a lot of people say I look like Aamir Khan(the actor)


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Insane1 said:


>


THAT is a compliment and a half there dude.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone in target the other day said I reminded them of Jennifer Lawrence, I don't see it..but anyway, don't think I've had many people say I look like a celebrity, and that's the only one I can think of.


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Steve-O Bacon

Steve-O combined with Kevin Bacon :stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone on here said I look like Kate Winslet like what she looked like in the movie The Reader. I don't see it at all. lol


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

Ben Browder


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't look like any celebrities.


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

apartment7 said:


> I'm not proud of this but somebody tells me a little too often that I look like Aled Jones.


lol Alex Jones


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think I look like anyone.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

People tell me I look like this guy alot for some reason :sus :


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> People tell me I look like this guy alot for some reason :sus :


:O Proof needed


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

*deleted


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

So I ran this popular " My heritage Celebrity Collage" thing and I got this girl named " Izabel Goulart" as my top lookalike....she's sexy but wut =S the closest males were Kareem Abdul jabbar and Johnny Depp. Alicia Silverstone was second o.0


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Been told these 3 a few times ea



























Makes me feel pretty


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Seems like I'm the only one who has posted on this thread that thinks they look like an ugly celeb.:|


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I think this comparison strongly depends on the angle personally :b
> (you can be the judge)


You look like him in the second pic


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

SambaBus said:


> Seems like I'm the only one who has posted on this thread that thinks they look like an ugly celeb.:|


I've been told that I look like Sarah Jessica Parker. :/


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

slightlyawkward said:


> I've been told that I look like Sarah Jessica Parker. :/


Really? I wouldn't take any notice of that, I don't think you look anything like her from what I've seen. You look great. :yes


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Apparently Katherine Heigl, yes I'm a dude and look nothing like her.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

My former coworker said that I resembled Mose Schrute (Michael Shur). I can only faintly see it, but I think it was mostly just a hint to shave my beard. Said beard is now trimmed.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

If anyone has Peter Gabriel's third album (the melting one), look on the back cover of the album. That particular photo of Peter is a dead ringer for me.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> apparently myheritage thinks that any woman with full lips looks like me oh god (i don't even look like any of them)
> 
> further proved that i'm quite "unique" looking, which is a good thing i suppose.


Omg you look like my future wifey Priyanka Chopra??? I officially have a crush one you.....don't mind lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The cashier at a Rubios said I looked like a skinny Ryan Reynolds. Never heard that one before.


----------



## xtmtx (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess I look like James Dean, only taller and skinner.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> I don't look like her at all omg
> but thanks? :lol


lol but I kinda see it, the same face shape. Oh well it's a compliment to look somewhat like her ^_^ both of you are cute in your own wayss


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Evo said:


>


You do look like this guy :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

e36guy said:


> You do look like this guy :clap


:boogie


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

My old bestfriends think I look like Summer Glau.

Blind friends :roll


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

My friend once told me that I remind him of Gil Grissom from CSI.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

An old buddy of mine once said I look like a random villain from a Jackie Chan movie whenever I have a goatee. :lol


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

when i was younger ppl called me shakira bc i was thin and had long curly hair and the face i guess. idk now


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone else should decide who I look like.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been told I look like her I wish though lol I'm not really sure who I look like.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been told I look resemble Sarah Jessica Parker and Amelia Earhart before I myself don't see it though.


__
https://flic.kr/p/7457523170


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

People say I look like that Han dude from fast and the furious. i believe I am just a way stockier version of him. i have gotten Jackie Chan so then again I dont really believe people when they compare me to another Asian. We all look alike, eh?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

"Sasuke"


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

e36guy said:


> You do look like this guy :clap


You sorta look like Phil Anselmo 









I've been told i look like a mix of Phil Anselmo and Mr Bean :blank


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Hm, interesting. Totally don't know how I got Chloe Sevigny. :sus










I also have been told a lot lately that I look like Marina Diamandis. Don't see that either.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sana Lathan


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

An Ewok.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My mum said that I looked like Nick Simmons one time. I don't know how to feel about that... 
I think it's just the hair that looks similar.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been told a younger Matthew Fox. 

I think a big part of it is that I usually keep my hair in a short buzz cut.


----------



## GlassesWearingMod (May 16, 2014)

My step-father used to tell me I looked a little bit like Ringo Starr when my hair was long, but I think it's nonsense.

I've also been told I look like John Lennon and Keith Moonhad a baby, but you guys can be the judge of that. I personally think I'm a bit too chubby around the face. If that's not the case then I dunno.
I have two images, one from November and one taken on a cell phone in a hotel room circa 2012.

[spoiler=Images.]
Pardon the image, I'm not very photogenic and the lighting in my room makes me hair look a lot lighter than it is (It's actually a very dark brown, almost black.)










Plus this one's grainy.








[/spoiler]


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I look like this..


----------

